# Temporizador de cuenta atras



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

Hola buenas soy nuevo aqui y este es mi primer mensaje...

Lo que yo queria saber es si me podrian ayudar en un proyecto que tengo en mente...

Quiero realizar un temporizador de cuenta atras para una bomba...( no soy un terrorista  ) sino que juego al airsoft y quiero relizar una, para jugar a desactivar la bomba... No tengo mucha idea de esto de electronica pero una vez hice una radio de am... pero no me acuerdo mucho...

Me gustaria que me hiciesen, si no es mucho pedir claro, un plano de lo que tendria que comprar y como hacerlo... yo ya me buscaria la vida para hacerlo... 

Muchas gracias adelantadas ^^


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Busca en el foro ya hay un tema empezado al respecto.


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

Ya estuve buscando.... pero es que no me entero de nada, soy un principiante.
Sólo quería saber como hacer un temporizador de cuenta atrás de unos 10 minutos, lo que me haría falta y si puede ser el circuito ya hecho, para yo realizar el proceso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Que tipo de temporizador buscas, digital o analogico ?
Complicado o sencillo ?


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

Yo lo que quiero es una cosa sencilla: Te explico

tengo una caja de cartón que me hice, dentro de la caja quiero poner el circuito... que funcione con una pila o con un par de ellas ... busco uno digital para simular una bomba tipo counter strike... jejeje para jugar al airsoft. osea que toques un interruptor y comienze una cuenta atrás de 10 minutos y cuando termine suene algun sonido o un pitido, y que tenga 1 interruptor para pararlo y para ponerlo de nuevo a 10 minutos.... no sé si me expliqué bien.

Quería saber lo que tendría que comprar y como sería el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Aqui te encontre algo, es un secuencial de 10 luces (Led) que se van prendiendo una tras otra, variando la frecuencia del 555 se puede cambiar el tiempo entre encendidos.
Es a bateria e incluye bastante información.


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

y donde puedo ver como hacerlo ?? si me podrias poner el link te lo agradeceria ^^


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Oppssss. . . 

Tube un desliz, mas bien terrible patinada.

Ay va:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news08/nota05/nota05/secuencial.htm


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

Vale puede que funcione, pero tengo una pregunta este dispositivo tiene un interruptor para pararlo antes de que se enciendan todos los led ?? y tendra otro para que empiece de nuevo ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

No vi que tubiera,pero se puede agregar.


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 28, 2007)

nose si sabre hacer eso... como ya te dije antes soy un aprediz osea "novato" ya intentare hacerle algun apaño. y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Vere si encuentro algo mas sencillo, Saludos


----------



## Khreiz (Ago 31, 2007)

Bueno lo que de verdad queria hacer yo es un cronometro digital de cuenta atras... necesito saber los componentes que me harian falta y si puede ser un circuito y hecho...

por si antes no me explique bien...
---------------------------------------------------
Mira esto es lo que encontre...

Una cosa asi es lo que me gustaria hacer.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/timer/index.htm

si me podrian ayudar, para saber que materiales necesito y como montarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

El circuito que posteaste es cencillo Peroooooo.....
El componente principal es un PIC, que es un controlador progamable, o sea, es un circuito intentegrado que se compra "En blanco" y se escribe en el un programa.
El programa lo tienes en la propia pagina del circuito, pero necesitas el programador ! ! !


----------



## iron (Abr 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes, he visto este mensage e interesado un poco, soy estudiante de electronica de 1 y tambien soy jugador de airsoft y me gustaria aplicar este contador para los juegos, lo e montado en el multisim pero a la hora de emularlo no encienden los 7 segmentos, alguna idea del porque


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2012)

Khreiz dijo:


> nose si sabre hacer eso... como ya te dije antes soy un aprediz osea "novato" ya intentare hacerle algun apaño. y gracias por la ayuda


 
............................................................



Fogonazo dijo:


> Vere si encuentro algo mas sencillo, Saludos


 
vos fogonazo.............no aprendes...........
decime:
como va a hacer el impreso ?? 
y cuando haya soldado todo y no le funcione ?? 

aca entra cada descolgado,

*Khreiz:*

para que pedis eso ??
vos queres que te lo hagan ?? y que te lo manden por correo ??
si a lo mucho hiciste "una caja de carton" , .
no lo digo de mala onda, pero leo el tema y es muy pero muy descolgado.


es como entrar en un foro de medicina y decir:
yo soy muevo, no se nada de medicina y le tengo fobia a la sangre, pero me podrian dar un tuto de como operarme a mi mismo la vesicula ?? algo sencillo por que yo ni idea de medicina.

y vos se la seguis fogo.

*y a los usuarios que tienen "alma de rubia bonita" (por que piden pavadas que NO VAN A REALIZAR ) por que no primero SE UBICAN.*

*es lo mas importante en la vida: UBICARSE, saber donde se esta parado y que son capaces de hacer.*
*asi no se chocan contra la ralidad:*

*si quisiesen aprender electronica estarian prenguntando de un transistor o de un 555.*
*pero no.*

*si supiesen mas o menso entrarian ya con un esquema.*

*si leyesen al entrar sabrian que las normas de el foro hablan al respecto.*

*yo RESPETO  a quien entra a preguntar algo de teoria , o que pone un esquema que esta haciendo y quiere COMPRENDERLO , pero a ESTO  que esta en est tema NO PUEDO RESPETARLO . esto es una porqueria que solo merece ir a moderacion .*


*y de nuevo, SI SE UBICAN verian que se venden hechos timers con cuenta regresiva muy baratos (chinos) con pantalla de LCD .*
son mas comunes los electromecanicos , para cocina, para avisar cuando esta algo listo.

pero tambien hay digitales:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145018559-timer-digital-de-cocina-de-100-minutos-litz-muy-economico-_JM_


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-146849872-triple-timer-digital-con-reloj-profesional-luft-alemania-_JM_


----------



## iron (Abr 27, 2012)

no se si va por mi, pero te digo si e hecho esquemas he leido e investigado sobre el tema y ya tengo todo listo para quemar el pic, pero antes de montarlo en fisico quiero verificarlo por el simulador. puede q este en primero de electronica pero no quiere decir q solo me siña a loq dicta el tutor.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2012)

no iron, vos recien entras, yo lei este tema desde el principio y las respuestas de quien lo inicio y fue por eso .

UN SALUDO


----------



## alvaro_cn (May 2, 2012)

usa arduino, puedes implementarle todo tipo de cosas a tu "bomba"


----------

